# Visa for Friend



## Rahul0812 (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anyone guide me on how to get a visit/tourist visa for a friend - (a lady less than 30 years old).

All agents etc. have refused to file the application because its a lady travelling alone.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Rahul0812 said:


> Can anyone guide me on how to get a visit/tourist visa for a friend - (a lady less than 30 years old).
> 
> All agents etc. have refused to file the application because its a lady travelling alone.


tell her to call her embassy and ask them the route she should take.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Rahul0812 said:


> Can anyone guide me on how to get a visit/tourist visa for a friend - (a lady less than 30 years old).
> 
> All agents etc. have refused to file the application because its a lady travelling alone.


Rahul

I presume that your friend would be traveling from India? Ask her to check with VFS Dubai Visa office in India. They can arrange visa if the passenger is flying with Emirates.

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Rahul0812 (Jan 3, 2010)

VADXB said:


> Rahul
> 
> I presume that your friend would be traveling from India? Ask her to check with VFS Dubai Visa office in India. They can arrange visa if the passenger is flying with Emirates.
> 
> ...


Yes she is travelling from India. Even VFS, Delhi has refused - despite the fact that she was ready to provide 2 ITRs, Bank Statements, Gaurantor etc. Some of the dox I believe were not meeting the criteria.

However, as per them an unaccompanied woman less than 30 years of age will not be issued visa by DNRD.


----------

